# 8400GS Galaxy Fan replacement



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

I have a Galaxy GeForce 8400 GS 512MB GDDR2 PCI Express x16 Low Profile 
video card.

For the past month i've noticed the "small" fan starting to speed up and slow down randomly.. and struggling to keep the card cool.
Yes i have overclocked it some using EVGA Precision.. but I've done that on and off for a while now. 

temp will randomly shoot up at 71c then back down to around 58c

I need a fan replacement.. Does anyone have a source where I could get this?
Its such a tiny fan and seems very easy to remove and replace..











Ty


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Newegg.com - VGA Cooling, VGA Coolers, VGA Cooling Kits


----------



## ja5219 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thank you. Does anyone happen to have any specifics on the fan size? It needs to fit in the same spot as the old one properly. I'm not sure how to find out that info.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Use the metric side of a ruler and measure it. Fans are sized in millimeters.


----------

